# TL081 Funcionando a ± 32 V



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

Ya que a veces se dificulta obtener operacionales para tensiones de alimentación más altas , me puse a torturar un pobre TL081 (± 18 Vmáx) a fin de poder alimentarlo con más tensión.

La idea es hacerle bootstrapping a la alimentación , algo así como un clase H o G , o lo que también llaman inyectores.

De manera que alimentando al TL con ± 32 V , al integrado solo le llega el equivalente a ±16,5 y se puede obtener una salida de ± 27 Vp o 54 Vpap.

Les dejo un planito y una simulación básicas . . . faltan algunos capacitores 





Primer oscilograma : rojo es entrada 800 mVp /azul salida a ±27 Vp

Segundo oscilograma : rojo +VCC del TL /azul salida / naranja -VEE del TL

La alimentación asimétrica oscila entre +28,5 y -4,5 V = 33 V hasta +4,5 y -28,5 = 33 V

En reposo ± 16,5 V = 33 V simétrica.

En breve les subiré un amplificador de potencia armado con éste recurso

Saludos !


----------



## Pablo LB (Ene 9, 2014)

Buen día!

A riesgo de que me moderen (otra vez )...

¿ Qué pasó con el amplificador prometido que utiliza ese recurso?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2014)

Esto de hacer Bootstrapp no es un invento mio , incluso serviría para reemplazar Operacionales de mas tensión que no se consiguen en plaza , habría que diseñar una mini plaquetita . . .

Te dejo el Anteproyecto del amplificador , me gustaría mejorarle algunas cositas del pre y ponerle un multiplicador de Vbe para el Biass. El zener de 36 V lo agregue como seguridad ya que el integrado trabaja a 32,2 V.

Armalo nomás  !


----------



## Pablo LB (Ene 10, 2014)

Gracias por compartir ésta información, empezaré experimentando con la etapa del preamplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Ene 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes colega DOSMETROS,Excelente proyecto,da para jugar un rato,Sere curioso que programa simulador utilizas?.

Pd ya me di cuenta es el Multisim!!! Saludos.


Atte El Griego


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes colega DOSMETROS,Excelente proyecto,da para jugar un rato,Sere curioso que programa simulador utilizas?.
> 
> Pd ya me di cuenta es el Multisim!!! Saludos.
> 
> ...




Ver el archivo adjunto 103915​

Esto es Multisim


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2014)

Multisim 12.



> La alimentación asimétrica oscila entre *+28,5* y *-4,5 V* = 33 V hasta *+4,5* y *-28,5* = 33 V


 
O sea que se alimenta con ±32.

Ahora quiero ver si puedo hacer extremo el bootstrap llevándolo hasta *+50* con *+34* y hasta *-34* con *-50* , para usarlo en ±50 V  pero que siempre en extremos tenga ±17 (34 V)

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2017)

Algo mas sobre el _*"Engendro"*_  





​



​


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 7, 2017)

Buena info, fogo. A muchos puede servirle. Como siempre, al dia.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2017)

Se fijaron la fecha de la fuente del material? Electronic Design april 1974..... o sea hace 43 años....
Por eso atesoro todo el material de esa época....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Se fijaron la fecha de la fuente del material? Electronic design april 1974..... o sea hace 43 años....
> *Por eso atesoro todo el material de esa época*....



Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*"En el tema electrónica no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol"*_


----------

